# Sudwala deposit into DAE?



## Judith Frye (Aug 6, 2007)

Has anyone tried depositing a Sudwala week into DAE?  I've never used DAE but think it might be worth trying.  Any advice or experience about how to do it and whether it was worthwhile would be most welcome!  Thanks, Judith


----------



## Flo (Aug 6, 2007)

I've done it when paying my levies in advance and asking Niky to deposit into DAE instead of RCI. She's done it without problems. I have only exchanged once thru DAE and found it easy to do. Still have two Sudwala weeks banked with them for future use. I like the three year window!


----------



## JEFF H (Aug 7, 2007)

Im thinking about trying DAE but I don't see a good selection of resorts in the USA that I would want to exchange into.
Whay has others experience been?


----------



## Aldo (Aug 7, 2007)

We recently made a fair exchange for Sudwala via DAE.  No problems.

If DAE's resorts in the US and or Carribbean are limited, what are the alternatives? 

RCI?  RCI has lots of resorts, but you can't get any of them with Sudwala.

The choice boils down to depositing with a company that has fewer resorts but makes them available, or a company which boasts lots of resorts, but might as well not have any for the chances you have of exchanging Sudwala for one.


----------



## Carolinian (Aug 7, 2007)

DAE is like any other exchange company in that the best deposits usually get snagged by ongoing searches before they hit the online list.

With DAE, it is also worthwhile to learn where their trading partners get inventory - like in the Caribbean.

My US trades with DAE have been -
Myrtle Beach - July
Outer Banks - July
So Cal. beach -  early August
Smugglers Notch - June
Kauai, Hawaii - spring

Caribbean trades have been -
Cayman Islands - spring
Puerto Rico - Thanksgiving

Some I found online.  Others were from requests.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 14, 2007)

*Dae*

Could someone explain that to me plaease?  what is DEA ?


----------



## bigrick (Aug 15, 2007)

I presume you are asking what D-A-E is.  An alternate exchange company to RCI.  See DAE.


----------



## Dikhololo-Owner (Aug 15, 2007)

*DAE*

Thank you very much. Looks like a nice site, does it work well on the exchanges?


----------

